# The Fight Is On



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama's campaign manager to assist Patrick*










BOSTON -- The Massachusetts governor's race is attracting some well-known national political talent. 
Barack Obama's campaign manager David Plouffe is going to serve as a consultant to incumbent Gov. Deval Patrick. Meanwhile, Republican consultant and commentator Dick Morris is going to assist GOP candidate Christy Mihos. 
Word of Plouffe's involvement, first reported in The Boston Globe, came as he traveled to Boston on Friday for a Patrick fundraiser. He also is the keynote speaker at Saturday's Democratic Party issues convention in Springfield. 
His involvement in Patrick's campaign underscores the connection between the governor and Obama, fellow Chicagoans and Harvard Law School graduates.

Obama's campaign manager to assist Patrick


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

If he gets the democratic nomination I putting my name on the ballot. Slogans: my family and friends already have jobs so I won't need to make up any positions to pay them six figures. I will also never give money to a convicted rapist's legal defense fund. I will eliminate welfare. Illegals will be deported. Criminals will do jail time. Hard work will be rewarded.

"I HAVE A DREAM"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> If he gets the democratic nomination I putting my name on the ballot. Slogans: my family and friends already have jobs so I won't need to make up any positions to pay them six figures. I will also never give money to a convicted rapist's legal defense fund. I will eliminate welfare. Illegals will be deported. Criminals will do jail time. Hard work will be rewarded.
> 
> "I HAVE A DREAM"


I have a dream too, but sadly every morning I wake up and I am still in Massachusetts.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

In keeping with the movie quotes I've been seeing. because of that campaign promise....

"I just went from six to midnight" (Forgetting Sarah Marshall)


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

So is this guy going to call Acorn for some "help"?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are already lining them up,Obama's Aunt is #1


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Obama's campaign manager to assist Patrick*



> Barack Obama's campaign manager David Plouffe is going to serve as a consultant to incumbent Gov. Deval Patrick.


Unless he plans to disenfranchise hundreds of thousands of Massachusans of their voting privileges, he might as well be consulting on a Patrick run for Supreme High Alligator of the KKK, for all the good it will do.



> Meanwhile, Republican consultant and commentator *Dick Morris is going to assist GOP candidate Christy Mihos*.


Mihos got almost 7% of the vote last time. So, if he gets 28% this time, is that a failure, or a significant success?


----------

